# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Judge Orders Convoy Off the Bridge, Turdeaux Threatens Military Intervention

## Lone Gunman

this fuckin' guy... :Wtf20: 

*Freedom Convoy votes to STAY on the bridge and defy Trudeau's order  to clear it by 7pm after he said 'everything is on the table' -  including using the military - after call with Biden to discuss  Americans backing the protest**Biden and Trudeau spoke directly on Friday regarding the Freedom Convoy blockades at the border* *'President Biden and I both agreed that...these blockades cannot continue,' said Trudeau* *White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said that Trudeau had promised 'quick action'**Police are now reportedly massing in huge numbers in Windsor, Ontario by Ambassador Bridge**Trudeau said that the use of military force was a last resort but that 'everything is on the table'* *On Friday protesters claimed to be opening a lane of the bridge but police said this was false**Conservative Ontario Premier Doug Ford on Friday declared a state of emergency, threatening fines and jail* *US group 'Convoy to Save America' is launching convoys from Nashville and New York City this weekend* 
*

Freedom Convoy votes to STAY on the bridge and defy Trudeau's order to clear it by 7pm | Daily Mail Online
*

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2022),crcook84 (02-11-2022),dinosaur (02-11-2022),El Guapo (02-11-2022),Madison (02-11-2022),MisterVeritis (02-12-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-11-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022),tlmjl (02-11-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

Truckers on both sides can snarl things up real fast, slow rolling along.  All over some masks that don't work, and some vaxxes that don't work too well either.  And on top of that, all mandated on people who basically spend all their time alone while at work.

The stupidity on display by government is beyond anything we have seen before.  I think it has turned into a pissing contest for Trudeau and those of like mind.  They just can't let go of the mandates at this point.  They are in over their heads.

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),Hillofbeans (02-11-2022),Lone Gunman (02-11-2022),MedicineBow (02-11-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022),tlmjl (02-11-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

What's Best for "We the People" has been Flushed away by the bidet...!!!

----------

Camp (02-12-2022),dinosaur (02-11-2022),Lone Gunman (02-11-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022)

----------


## Madison

*Conservative Ontario Premier Doug Ford:  is in fact a Libtard

*

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),dinosaur (02-11-2022),Lone Gunman (02-11-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Just saw this...

Freedom Convoy votes to STAY on the bridge and defy Trudeau's order to clear it by 7pm | Daily Mail Online

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2022),dinosaur (02-11-2022),Madison (02-11-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022)

----------


## crcook84

This reminds me of part of a Robin Williams stand-up routine about police in various countries. In England, because the police and civilians are unarmed, they'll just go, "Stop....or I'll say stop again."

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

Someone help me out ... my question applies to anytime a car is towed away ...

When the police make an arrest, and call for the car to be towed, why doesn't the tow crew just drive the car to the impound lot?  Seems a lot easier than hooking the car up and towing it.  I know there are single man crews, but in the case of big tow units and trucks, there is almost always a multi-person crew involved.

Not that I want this to happen, but I expect the fastest way to clear the bridge, or any protest, would be to arrest all the drivers, and have the military or NG guys drive the rigs to an impound area.  If I were Trudeau and wanted to get the job done, the military would show up in jeans/work pants and their favorite trucker hat, and get to work.  The police would do their jobs, and everyone goes home faster.  That would look the least offensive and incendiary on the nightly news.  

Again, not wanting to give them any ideas, but are there reasons they would not want to military/NG to drive the trucks off?  I am assuming tow operators might refuse to tow, or there are not enough tow operators to hook up and tow them off, and multiple trips would greatly extend the operation, creating more risk of violence and chaos.

 :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Here's a new wrinkle: the Ambassador Bridge is PRIVATELY OWNED...and the OWNER stands with the protesters!




> What about the bridge owner? The Ambassador Bridge is privately held. Matt Moroun, chairman of the Detroit International Bridge Co. which owns the span, has called on officials "to alleviate the situation" in a manner that "reflects mutual respect," adding his family sympathizes with "those caught up in this blockade."

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),Madison (02-11-2022),MisterVeritis (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022)

----------


## old dog

Biden and Trudeau are fucked and they know it.  They're blowing smoke. It would take longer to clear that road by force that it took to move that grounded tanker in the Suez Canal last year.  As soon as they start, I'll bet some truckers disable their vehicles.

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),Madison (02-11-2022),MisterVeritis (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

IOW tardeau and fat tardeau can't order anybody off the bridge. It's private property.

 I did not know any of this myself until a few moments ago, but a quick search revealed that the government gave the Ambassador bridge owner no end of hassles during his construction of the Gordie Howe Bridge, so the owners are not terribly moved by Ford's pleas.

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),MisterVeritis (02-12-2022),Rutabaga (02-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

LIVE right now.

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),Madison (02-11-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Biden and Trudeau are fucked and they know it.  They're blowing smoke. It would take longer to clear that road by force that it took to move that grounded tanker in the Suez Canal last year.  As soon as they start, I'll bet some truckers disable their vehicles.


2 crooks

----------

BooBoo (02-11-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),Foghorn (02-12-2022),Kodiak (02-11-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Someone help me out ... my question applies to anytime a car is towed away ...
> 
> When the police make an arrest, and call for the car to be towed, why doesn't the tow crew just drive the car to the impound lot?  Seems a lot easier than hooking the car up and towing it.  I know there are single man crews, but in the case of big tow units and trucks, there is almost always a multi-person crew involved.
> 
> Not that I want this to happen, but I expect the fastest way to clear the bridge, or any protest, would be to arrest all the drivers, and have the military or NG guys drive the rigs to an impound area.  If I were Trudeau and wanted to get the job done, the military would show up in jeans/work pants and their favorite trucker hat, and get to work.  The police would do their jobs, and everyone goes home faster.  That would look the least offensive and incendiary on the nightly news.  
> 
> Again, not wanting to give them any ideas, but are there reasons they would not want to military/NG to drive the trucks off?  I am assuming tow operators might refuse to tow, or there are not enough tow operators to hook up and tow them off, and multiple trips would greatly extend the operation, creating more risk of violence and chaos.


There are Tow TRUCKS that are part of the Freedom Convoy.  Maybe too many of them!  Also very large farm tractors.  Probably dozers are part of the convoy too.  This is not a fringe movement.  The liberals may be the "fringe."

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),dinosaur (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Sunsettommy (02-12-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

After midnight @ Ambassador Bridge

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Camp (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

> IOW tardeau and fat tardeau can't order anybody off the bridge. It's private property.
> 
>  I did not know any of this myself until a few moments ago, but a quick search revealed that the government gave the Ambassador bridge owner no end of hassles during his construction of the Gordie Howe Bridge, so the owners are not terribly moved by Ford's pleas.


Very Interesting!

Bad News  ... One Call from the owner and it's trespassing.

Good News ... For a small parking "fee" approximately equal to daily toll revenue, the truckers can stay there as long as it takes, and might even be able to negotiate monthly rates!  Gots lots of GiveSendGo money to pay the bill!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Thinking:   dinosaur seems to remember some threads in the past, regarding privatizing roads in Texas, and whether or not airports were government run, or privately run.  Can Texas privatized road owners ban buses on their roads?   Could privatized airports ban "early morning" charter flights at their airports?  I'm seeing some opportunities here!

----------

BooBoo (02-12-2022),Foghorn (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022),Mainecoons (02-12-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

> There are Tow TRUCKS that are part of the Freedom Convoy.  Maybe too many of them!  Also very large farm tractors.  Probably dozers are part of the convoy too.  This is not a fringe movement.  The liberals may be the "fringe."


Yeah, that's exactly my point!  Who do these stupid leaders think is going to remove these trucks for them?  They keep going down this road, and the road won't be cleared until some government employee gets in the truck and drives it off.  That is an extreme case and won't be pretty on the nightly news.  My question is regarding how that happens, or if there are legal issues that keep that from happening.

----------


## Foghorn

From July, 2020

*Self-made billionaire and owner of the Ambassador Bridge dies at 93*

Moroun is best known for his private ownership of the Ambassador Bridge, the busiest border crossing between Canada and the United States, handling commercial traffic and travellers between Detroit and Windsor, Ont.

According to Crains Detroit, who also confirmed Moroun's death, the billionaire owned the Ambassador Bridge since 1979. His ownership of the bridge led to conflict between himself and the governments in Canada and Michigan over control of the crossing. Moroun was also against the development of a competing crossing, the Gordie Howe International Bridge, that is now being built downriver from the Ambassador Bridge.


health-coronavirus-canada-usa.JPG


Link

----------

Kodiak (02-12-2022),Madison (02-12-2022)

----------

